

"Even your dreams should be in SSA form" - wmf
http://lists.cs.uiuc.edu/pipermail/llvmdev/2010-April/030991.html

======
samratjp
Same reason why Ycombinator is Ycombinator. Here, sony knows who they want to
work with.

